# Maps not been updated since 2015/16



## thewelshguy (Mar 2, 2020)

Hi all,

Bought my first Audi two weeks ago and was checking the software earlier, says I've got maps from 2015/16. I've logged into myaudi and have connected my car, but it says there's no updates for the maps. I've attached screenshots of my MMI and screenshots of myaudi.com, should I be able to update them through myaudi?

2016 TT

Thanks

Alex


----------



## ChesterUK (Dec 22, 2019)

Strange. I updated mine last weekend (was also 2015) to 2018 by downloading a Java applet and then creating the update on a USB drive.

From logging into the website, did you go to Show Vehicle Details followed by Features? The Map Update should be right there.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Worth checking to see if your sat nav was factory activated or done by a 3rd party like hazzy dayz

The myAudi app / website should list the tech pack.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

there are 6 map free updates in 3 years, for a 2015 or 2016 car, I think is correct there is no free update available&#8230;.


----------



## thewelshguy (Mar 2, 2020)

DPG said:


> Worth checking to see if your sat nav was factory activated or done by a 3rd party like hazzy dayz
> 
> The myAudi app / website should list the tech pack.


Hi, I've just checked the app.
I don't see sat nav mentioned if I'm honest, is it obviously mentioned in the list somewhere?


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Its part of the Tech Package.


----------



## thewelshguy (Mar 2, 2020)

ChesterUK said:


> Strange. I updated mine last weekend (was also 2015) to 2018 by downloading a Java applet and then creating the update on a USB drive.
> 
> From logging into the website, did you go to Show Vehicle Details followed by Features? The Map Update should be right there.


This is what mine shows on features


----------



## VorsprungDur (Apr 6, 2018)

Try logging into the MyAudi site on a different browser.

Chrome usually tells me there is no update, Safari works fine and shows the latest version for download. Also make sure you are on the UK version of the site.


----------



## thewelshguy (Mar 2, 2020)

VorsprungDur said:


> Try logging into the MyAudi site on a different browser.
> 
> Chrome usually tells me there is no update, Safari works fine and shows the latest version for download. Also make sure you are on the UK version of the site.


Good shout, I just tried with Microsoft Edge and it popped up, says I've run out of free updates but I can download the latest free maps 2018.

Thank you all


----------



## ChesterUK (Dec 22, 2019)

Works with Firefox too.


----------



## thewelshguy (Mar 2, 2020)

Never mind just got home to download it and its gone back to no update available :?

Edit: Firefox at home seems to work but had to add audi to my java safe downloads list.


----------



## VorsprungDur (Apr 6, 2018)

thewelshguy said:


> Never mind just got home to download it and its gone back to no update available :?
> 
> Edit: Firefox at home seems to work but had to add audi to my java safe downloads list.


Uses a Java app to download, might be the reason Chrome and a few other browsers have a issue with it, that and the fact that the My Audi website is a flakey as f**k.

BTW make sure you have a least 50GB of space on the drive you download it onto. It does something really odd with the way it downloads, verifies and unpacks the files, need 3 or 4 times the size of the original download.


----------



## VorsprungDur (Apr 6, 2018)

I know that you get 3 years worth of downloads for maps but if someone else with a more recent car were to download the map update is there any reason it won't work on an older car?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

after the 3rd year, no more free update, and if you try to upload an update coming from another car, it won't work


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Someone on the Facebook page said the VW maps are the same but I've not tried it

They get free lifetime updates

https://www.volkswagen.co.uk/owners/how ... es/sat-nav

https://webspecial.volkswagen.de/vwinfo ... f8456f19f4


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

DPG said:


> Someone on the Facebook page said the VW maps are the same but I've not tried it
> 
> They get free lifetime updates
> 
> ...


Im pretty sure that money grabbing VW and their lap dog Audi made sure that this little "loophole" is taken care of. Dont want to miss out on extra revenue from monkeys who like Audi. 
But someone try it and report back to us with the findings. I would want nothing more than to be wrong on this one.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You can download anything you want, even 10 years after, but the car wont upload it. 
You have a licence validity date installed in the car and thats checked first.


----------



## VorsprungDur (Apr 6, 2018)

Toshiba said:


> You can download anything you want, even 10 years after, but the car wont upload it.
> You have a licence validity date installed in the car and thats checked first.


Interesting, so if you need further updates the dealer needs to extend the licence by reprogramming. From experience this isn't something dealers appear to be very adept at doing, has anyone managed to get it done?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You can buy the license from the dealer and as part of that, the date on the front and backend are updated..


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Are the 2020 maps actually available yet?

My car is 2017, so the maps have just expired, and myaudi.com is only offering me the 2019/2020 version and saying I need to contact my Audi Partner for the 2020 version. If there is someone who still has access to the 2020 maps, I'd be interested to hear.

But I can tell you it is as Toshiba says:
Car checks the a version (somewhere in the update). but also that the map updates are digitally signed. So no possibility of "modifying" an newer update to make it look older - if anyone was thinking of that. However I'd still like a copy of the 2020 version for some experimentation.

I will also see if I can find a compatible MIB2 update from the VW site as well. But of course it will have the same date and signing issues as the official Audi ones...


----------



## VorsprungDur (Apr 6, 2018)

pcbbc said:


> Are the 2020 maps actually available yet?
> 
> My car is 2017, so the maps have just expired, and myaudi.com is only offering me the 2019/2020 version and saying I need to contact my Audi Partner for the 2020 version. If there is someone who still has access to the 2020 maps, I'd be interested to hear.
> 
> ...


According to MyAudi the 2020 maps are available.......


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I uploaded 2020 Europe map at the beginning of February


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

kevin#34 said:


> I uploaded 2020 Europe map at the beginning of February


None of the VM maps that I could find for download are in the same format as the Audi ones.
Kevin, you have a PM.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

So close, and yet so far....

Reset the MMI flash storage using VCDS. Supplied a 2020 map that my 2017 vehicle would normally reject. However with some tweaks (don't ask) I can force the car to load it..

















MMI reboots and maps display. Yay, success I think. Unfortunately not. A minute or so later...


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

mhhh&#8230;. don't give-up... :mrgreen:


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

kevin#34 said:


> mhhh&#8230;. don't give-up... :mrgreen:


Not a case of giving up. Case of running into a brick wall/dead end.

For what it's worth, thanks to the BRISKODA.net forums, I think I've found the direct download for the 184_N60S5MIBH3_EU VW 2020 MIB2 map product that's used in our vehicles.

Not that's it's of any use if your 3 years of updates have expired. The car will simply refuse to load them.


----------

